# I lost today my little princess



## Mirro (Apr 12, 2005)

Woke up and my mother was worried cause she (kulun the black one) hadn't return to eat, I went outside to found she was run over by a car, she was already dead, I felt so much sadness still actually, she was a beautiful kitten and was so spoiled by my mom, she demanded every day her treats or whatever mom was fixing in the kitchen, she will be terribly missed by us and my girlfriend, she could ride in a car and never make a peep, so well behaved.

These are two pictures of her, the other cat is Blacky (male), she was amazing. Don't know what else to say, she must be an angel now.


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

How heartbreaking. I'm so sorry to hear how your family's cat passed. My condolences to you and your family. She IS an angel.


----------



## baby26 (Aug 22, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear that. My heart and prayer goes out to you.

At least your kitten is now in kitty heaven, looking down on you. Waiting for them treats off your mum and licking her lips. 

Chin up 

Remember, too, that our little loves are waiting for us at Rainbow Bridge


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a terrible experience for you--to have found her personally. It's so hard to lose a beloved pet. Kulun looks very much like one of my black cats (bridge cat), so very beautiful. Bless you and the family. I hope your pain eases soon.


----------



## Mirro (Apr 12, 2005)

Thank you all for your kind words.

That 'Over the Rainbow Bridge' thought is so beautiful. 

I've been saying since I realized I became a cat/dog lover that if heaven exists there has to be pets there, there are plenty of ppl that love their pets as much as their family and friends, they are such an important part of our lives, hope I meet them again.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

I'm so sorry, she was such a beauty.


----------



## mommie of 2 (Sep 11, 2005)

She was absolutely beautiful!! I am so sorry for your Loss!!


----------



## maddy's mom (Nov 10, 2005)

i am so sorry for your loss, i truly feel your pain. i recently loss my little girl too. my heart goes out to you..


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

